# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Energía hidroeléctrica, problemática para su instalación e impacto ambiental.

## victorlm

Buenas tardes compañeros,

Os adjunto en el siguiente enlace un pequeño estudio sobre la energía hidroeléctrica en España, su impacto, y sobre todo la legislación aplicable a la misma; ya que en ésta se entrecruzan varios regímenes, como son el eléctrico, medioambiental, aguas, etc. Todo ello dividido en las competencias de la Unión Europea, Estado y finalmente Comunidades Autónomas.

_https://www.dropbox.com/s/a50r3v4v79...20embalses.pdf_

Espero que os guste y quedo por aquí para lo que necesitéis.

Un saludo.


Víctor López Muñoz.

----------

frfmfrfm (29-jun-2014),Jonasino (28-jun-2014)

----------


## sergi1907

Bienvenido al foro Víctor.

Un gran trabajo, te lo he arrreglado para que se pueda acceder diráctamente.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## victorlm

> Bienvenido al foro Víctor.
> 
> Un gran trabajo, te lo he arrreglado para que se pueda acceder diráctamente.
> 
> Un saludo



Muchas gracias por la bienvenida, ya os bombardearé con muchas dudas técnicas que tengo que se escapan de mi formación.

Un saludo y quedo por aquí para lo que necesitéis.

----------

